# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  خبر عاجل : صور : القبض على مصنفين خطيرين في مداهمة في عمّان

## معاذ ملحم

صور : القبض على مصنفين خطيرين في مداهمة في عمّان
 




نجم نيوز - خاص - ألقت قوة امنية مشتركة فجر الخميس، القبض على ثلاثة مصنفين خطيرين في "إسكان الكهرباء" ابو علندة شرقي العاصمة عمان.

وقال  مدير شرطة شرق عمان، المشرف على العملية، العقيد محمد جرادات، ان المطلوبين الذين وجدت بحوزتهم اسلحة نارية عادية وأوتوماتيكية، مطلوبين بقضايا متعددة اهمها الشروع بالقتل والمخدرات.

والمطلوبين الثلاثة بالتفصيل : ( مطلوب رقم "1" 35 اسبقية و10 طلبات منها 3 شروع بالقتل)، (مطلوب "2" 32 اسبقية وطلب واحد)، (مطلوب "3" 13 اسبقية وشروع بالقتل).

وضبطت بحوزة المطلوبين مسدسات وسلاح اتوماتيكي "بومب اكشن" اضافة الى عدد من القطع الخاصة بالسلاح واسلحة بيضاء.

وفي رده على سؤال مندوبنا عن سبب كثرة الاستعانة بالشرطة الخاصة في مداهمة المجرمين مهما كانت نوع أسبقياتهم  وجرائمهم، أجاب الجرادات بأن التخطيط لأي عملية مداهمة لمطلوب تتم على ثلاثة مراحل تدرس خلالها نوع جرائم وخطورة المطلوبين وعليه تحدد القوة المناسبة للمداهمة.

وقال الجرادات انهم يستعينوا بوسائل الإعلام لتغطية أعمال المداهمة من الموقع لاظهار الحقيقة كما هي وابعاد الاجهزة الامنية عن موقع التشكيك، اضافة إلى إظهار حجم المجهود الذي تبذله القوات الامنية في ذلك.

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الله يحمي الاردن من شر البشر اللي فيهآ ،، 

يعطيكـ العافيه معاذ

----------

